# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Borstkast, ribben en middenrif >  Druk op borst

## nadia17

druk op de borst, kortademigheid, hoofdpijn, duizeligheid, wat zou de oorzaak zijn?
met mijn hart is alles ok, bij cardioloog geweest.

----------


## Willempie

Misschien wat meer vertellen over hoe duizelig, frequentie van hoofdpijn enz.

Heb zelf ook wat pijn op de borst en zit ook wat te googlen.

----------


## dotito

Het lijkt wel op hyperventilatie....of het kan van de stress komen of de beiden.
Van hyperventilatie kan je duizelig worden, hoofdpijn krijgen, beklemmend gevoel op de borst, al de symptomen die jij opnoemt.

Als je zeker wilt zijn kan je altijd een zuurstofprik laten doen (wel pijnlijk) zo kunnen ze zien of er genoeg zuurstof in je bloed zit. En daar kunnen ze van afleiden of je hyperventilatie hebt of niet.

Groetjes do

----------


## mia11

ik heb geen pijn op me borst maar tussen me borsten

----------


## MissMolly

@mia11
Pijn op je borstbeen, dus.
Dat kan een verzuring van de aanhechtingen van je borstspieren zijn. Vaak gaat dat ook samen met verstarring van de spieren. Kan je je vinger echt op de pijnpunten zetten? Ik kan ze altijd precies aanwijzen.
Het vervelende is dat je borstspieren schuilgaan onder je borsten, die kan je dus niet zo makkelijk even lekker los laten masseren.

Als je een goede sportmasseuze kan vinden, zou die misschien de aanhechtingen kunnen aanpakken en kijken hoe ver ze bij de borstspier kan komen zonder het klierweefsel van je borsten te raken.

Een ander middel is warmte en ontspanning.
Een warm bad, infraroodhemel of -sauna, of desnoods een ouderwetse infraroodlamp (vaak voor een paar euro te koop bij de kringloopwinkel) kan wonderen doen.

----------


## MissMolly

@nadia17
Als je die pijn en duizeligheid hebt, adem je dan op dat moment anders dan anders?
Probeer eens in een plastic zakje te ademen als je die klachten hebt. Gewoon een zakje aan je mond zetten en opblazen, en dan in- en uitademen in dat zakje. Als je hyperventileert, zou de duizeligheid daardoor af moeten nemen.

En vooral: niet in paniek raken, het is niet ernstig, alleen hinderlijk. Als je in paniek raakt ga je nog meer hyperventileren. Hyperventileren is lastig, maar meer ook niet. Dus probeer je er niet te druk om te maken.

Ik begon altijd te hyperventileren als ik net in bed lag, en ik vond het doodeng. Ik kreeg er hartkloppingen bij, en een enorme druk op mijn borst alsof mijn deken van lood was. Toen ik eenmaal wist dat het alleen hyperventilatie was werd het ook een stuk minder, omdat ik me er niet meer zo over opwond. 
Het was niet meteen over, maar omdat ik er aantoe gaf: 'o jee, hyperventilatie, gaat vanzelf wel weer over.....' ging het sneller over dan toen ik het nog eng vond.

Als je in veel situaties (spanning, inspanning en dergelijke) verkeerd ademhaalt, zou je eens aan een ademtherapie kunnen denken.

Misschien heb je iets aan een van deze links:

http://ademtherapie.startkabel.nl/
http://www.ademtherapie-aos.org/
http://www.ademtherapie.nu/
http://www.breathwork.nl/

----------


## cornelia49

Hallo

Is er iemand bekend met het Syndroom van Tietze?

Grt Cornelia

----------


## MissMolly

Ik weet wat het is, maar volgens mij is het niet wat ik heb.
Ik heb wel regelmatig pijnlijke zwellingen op de overgang van de ribben naar het borstbeen, maar volgens mij zijn het bij mij met name spieraanhechtingen die vol met afval zitten en het aanhechtingspunt mee-irriteren.
Tietze is een chronische ontstekingsreactie van het kraakbeen zelf.

----------


## ikke64

1 voordeel van hyperventilatie. Er is nog nooit iemand aan dood gegaan.  :Wink:  Het klinkt heel vervelend. Maar zodra de hyper ventilatie zo erg zou worden dat je het bewustzijn verliest, neemt op dat moment de automatische piloot het weer over en kom je rustig ademend weer gewoon bij.

Gr Ikke

----------


## dotito

Aan hyperventilatie is misschien nog nooit iemand aan dood gegaan. Maar kan wel zeggen dat het zeer pijnlijk en verschrikkelijk beangstigend kan zijn. Heb dat al van mijn 10 jaar.

Groetjes do

----------


## ikke64

@dotito,

Natuurlijk heb je gelijk je gelijk. Ik bedoel er ook zeker niets rots mee. Gelukkig kunnen de meeste mensen er redelijk tot goed mee omgaan. Belangrijk is ook dat je omgeving er van op de hoogte is. En weet hoe te handelen om letsel te voorkomen.

Gr Ikke

----------


## dotito

@Ikke,

Ik weet wel dat je dat niet slecht bedoeld,  :Smile:  maar wil alleen maar zeggen dat dat geen pretje is.
En ja dat klopt als je het al heel lang hebt weet je exact hoe je er moet mee omgaan. Leuk is anders, maar met alles leer je leven hé. Moet zeggen ik ben er heel lang vanaf geweest, maar sinds ik gestopt ben met AD heb ik er weer zeer veel last van pff.... :Frown:  En weet je wat ik zo rottig vind aan hyperventilatie dat je er zoveel lichamelijke kwalen van hebt.

lieve groetjes terug  :Wink:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Nadia17 :  :Embarrassment:  Hartstikke goed dat je al bij de huisarts bent geweest en dat het met je "hart" goedgaat....ik denk aan Hyperventilatie zoals Dodito dat al beschreef!

MissMolly heeft veel tips....Prima....

toen ik jonger was èn veel stress had ademde ik helemaal niet goed....je hoort met je buik te ademen en niet hoog in je keel...soms heb ik het nog wel eens....opeens krijg je dan zo aanval!!!  :Stick Out Tongue:  het knettert in je oren en je hoofd zit er los op...afschuwelijk....mijn hart ging tekeer als een idioot en ik maar bedenken "wat" heb ik toch!!!! als ik thuis was ging ik als de sodemieter op bed liggen, want je hebt het gevoel dat je gaat vallen....toen ging ik heel rustig proberen te ademen door mijn handen en dan ging het na enige tijd goed...het hart "bonkte" dan niet meer zo snel door mijn lichaam  :Big Grin:  pff wat een gedoe hè? een plastic zakje of anders helpt natuurlijk prima, misschien wel beter, maar ik doe het met mijn handen!!! Hyperventilatie....een ellendig iets, maar je leert ermee omgaan...

Sterkte lieve Nadia17.... :Embarrassment: 

Syndroom van Tietze? Cornelia 49  :Wink:  ik hoop dat je snel een bevredigend antwoord krijgt...ik weet het "niet" Onstekingsreactie van het kraakbeen zegt miss Molly....opzoeken dus, want daar zou ik meer over willen weten....Succes....

Groeten van Elisa....

----------


## MissMolly

Er is zelfs een Tietze-patientenvereniging

http://www.tietze.nl/

----------


## Willempie

Een angina pectoris (druk op de borst) kan vele oorzaken hebben.

Ik heb het van maagzuur gehad. Is nu redelijk over (afkloppen).
Mijn vrouw heeft het waarschijnlijk van de ziekte van Lyme. (nu bezig met van alles en nog wat)

Aangezien de ziekte van Lyme opkomend is in o.a. Nederland zou ik hier ook naar kijken misschien past dit ook bij jouw ziektebeeld. Ziekte van Lyme is namelijk een nare ziekte waar je ook allerlei kwalen van kan krijgen. Kan door een tekenbeet komen en je krijgt dan vaak een ringvormige vlek tijdelijk.

Syndroom van Tietze is natuurlijk ook een goede match zijn.

P.S. Er is geen eenduidige oorzak van druk op de borst. Moge dat duidelijk zijn  :Smile:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Willempie: Sterkte voor je vrouw als ze inderdaad de ziekte van Lyme heeft!!!!  :Embarrassment: 

Een ringvormige vlek..het liefst binnen 24 uur behandelen via de arts als je dit ondekt...de datum opschrijven in je agenda als je dit opmerkt ivm later onderzoek...mensen lopen dit op via teken in bossen en struikgewassen etc, de mensen zijn nog ongewis hiervan!!!..toch wordt er wel gewaarschuwd, maar extra vertellen is altijd "goed" ....bedankt Willempie... :Wink:  Groeten..

----------

